# hoyt challenge



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

its this comming weekend in sherbrooke. who's gonna be there?:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*??????????*

the ontario provincials are on in madawaska ont so alot of the guys are going there .....Its a two day shoot as well.....


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You remember Ted, they moved the shoot to a weekend when the Ontario guys were busy so there was no chance someone from Ontario would win a bow again.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

if the only reason you where going is because you might win a bow.....:zip:
personaly i have never won anything there and i dont really care. i have fun all day shooting with my daughter and not worrying if im gonna win a bow or not. im sure next years date will be more conviniant for everyone .


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*baldini*

bruce you realy like to stir the pot lol lol see you in madawaska....


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

My wife took some pictures while I was shooting : 

http://pgremeaux.com/en/photos/


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

Did you ride the chair lift up and shoot down the course or did you have to walk it all and how many shooters per day ???????????


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

no truck took you up to top and shoot going down ,they said over 600 shooters 2 days.was great.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rosetti*

Tony anybody we know win anything... ????????????bows or awards


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

me and tony each won a dozen arrows :shade:
i cant remeber any of the names of the guys who won the bows .
MBR class was won by Stephane Lavigne, my buddy Louis took second and i was third. Michel Desrocher took first in the open class. probably the nicest course ive ever shot. the only thing wrong was all the mud ,but thats mother natures fault.


----------

